# Goat playground



## Cara Peachick (Jun 25, 2011)

Someone asked me to post pics of my goat playground, so here you go.  It is new.  I have two adult does and a new baby.  The kid plays on it, but the does have not really explored it very well yet.  (My chickens love it though!) The lower ramps can get slippery when it is wet, so I think I may add some cross pieces to help their hooves grip better.

This is in their night/home paddock.  During the day, they are out, eating in the brush (in movable electric fence).


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, really cool!!!


----------



## julieq (Jun 25, 2011)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## cowgirl22 (Jun 25, 2011)

That is so cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome job on that!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## doo dah (Jun 27, 2011)

Great playground and awesome goats!  I love their coloring!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 27, 2011)

That is really awesome. Beautiful goats too.


----------

